

Heart Rhythm as Password (Apple Patent Application) - Serene
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220100113950%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20100113950&RS=DN/20100113950

======
retube
There's a big problem with all bio-metric identification. If your signature is
stolen, you're stuffed. Unlike a pin or password you can't change it.

------
subwindow
I've done a lot of work with heartbeat signatures, and this is a promising
idea. Each person has a certain set of easily identifiable characteristics to
their heartbeat, such as notches, and creating something like an FFT to create
a signature could potentially be a great method of identifying a user.

~~~
MikeCapone
Are any of these identifiable characteristics really that invariable? What if
someone starts exercising a lot, or loses 200 pounds, or starts taking
medication that affects the heart/blood pressure, etc..?

I imagine being locked out of your account and trying to diagnostic your heart
must be a pain...

~~~
jrockway
As with fingerprints, your password is always the primary authentication
method. The fingerprint / heartbeat authentication support is there as an
alternative; to be "cool", take longer than typing your password, and make it
easier for intruders to access your device.

------
eplanit
Absurd. Cardiac 'patterns' change over time, and altered with heart
disease/dysfunction. Bio-medical based authentication must rely on non-
changing biological characteristics.

<sarcasm>Gotta hand it to them for covering the bases, though.</sarcasm>

~~~
machrider
Plus, it discriminates against the nonliving.

~~~
george_morgan
Not quite as ridiculous as it sounds, there are already issues with people
getting access to digital information of deceased relatives (encrypted hard
drives, social networking sites, email etc.).

------
ericz
The assignee name and "address" is spelled wrong on the page.

Also it would be incredibly awesome to have seamless passwords. Just pick up
and go. But of course, I imagine there'd be times when it wouldn't be able
give accurate consistent measurements? It seems like a rather delicate
operation, i.e prone to problems.

~~~
Vivtek
Maybe it would work perfectly - until you were panicky and the adrenaline
affected your heart rhythm. Like during that sales demo, or when calling 911.

~~~
derefr
Does adrenaline really affect _rhythm_ , or does it simply make your heart
beat with the same rhythm, faster? I thought any change in heart rhythm was
considered an arrhythmia.

~~~
cstross
I suspect arrhythmias are commoner than you think. A large proportion of us
will suffer from one at some point in our lives.

Failure scenario: you're having a mild heart attack, but you can't call an
ambulance because your phone doesn't recognize you!

(If this biometric is routinely used as a password-substitute, what are the
odds that by the time you really need it, you've forgotten the password you
used when you set up your account?)

Yes, a workaround for emergency services is feasible, but your average first
half attack has a duration measured in hours, comes with a variety of symptoms
the victim is unfamiliar with, and many folks' first response is to try to
self-diagnose or ask someone about it, rather than to instantly realize "OMFG,
I'm having a heart attack, ER _now_ ". Way to go if they're locked out of all
the possible online sources of information that might tell them what's going
on!

(And I really don't think Apple will be wanting to jump through the medical
device certification hoops for OSX and the iPhone, given what the regulatory
regime is like ...)

~~~
derefr
Easy enough: require that any computer using biometrics (of _any_ kind, not
just this one) also have the guest account enabled.

~~~
cstross
Now we're into patching design errors by applying work-arounds.

That _always_ ends well.

------
edkennedy
I was thinking today about a mouse that could detect heart rate, in the same
manner as a cardio machine detects it. I don't know why you would want to use
it as a password, however it could be useful in biofeedback.

~~~
zandorg
A real mouse or a computer mouse?

~~~
edkennedy
Computer mouse!

------
maxklein
Will work fine till when you are having a heart attack and need to find the
address of the nearest hospital.

------
mikeyur
Can I just have support to draw a pattern on the homescreen for
authentication? This is pretty ridiculous.

------
Tycho
Pretty innovative I think. I imagine it wouldn't replace a password (unless it
was super reliable) but just be like a shortcut for the owner. Would it detect
your pulse through just your hand as you hold it normally? That's be great.

------
nopassrecover
Is it easier to "steal" and use someone's hearbeat remotely than their
fingerprint?

------
lazugod
How similar is this to the alleged Nintendo vitality sensor?

